# Cod4 anti cheat software



## reddevil6

is there a software or something we can do to my clans server to stop cheaters or like not pb cos cheats are made to get passed that something different.
mabey something to block the cleaning of the shots so we could see what they do when we are spectating.


----------



## meanman

I also run a cod4 clan and the best thing you can do is join here 
http://www.pbbans.com/
It is like punkbuster but it streams to your server and is great i have 14 perm bans on my server already and anyone banned from your server will be banned from all pb streaming servers and there are thousands so go for it.


----------



## reddevil6

meanman said:


> I also run a cod4 clan and the best thing you can do is join here
> http://www.pbbans.com/
> It is like punkbuster but it streams to your server and is great i have 14 perm bans on my server already and anyone banned from your server will be banned from all pb streaming servers and there are thousands so go for it.



ok looks good i just got a few questions.
(1). does it cost anything?
(2). do our players have to install anything? or can they just play normally. like with PB u need it installed on ya comp. we tried pb for a couple of days did not work out everyone getting banned for no reason an lots of other problems where never using it again?
(3).does it have any problems like banning ppl for no reason or any other problems?
(4). an can we still ban ppl ourselves? if so do we have to use that or do we use rcon to ban ppl stilll?


----------



## meanman

1, its free
2, no your players dont have to install anything
3, Some players claim to be innocent.
4, yes you can still ban people yourselves.


----------

